# Grapefruit Juice in FF Culture



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

In an earlier post, I indicated that I would be trying an alternative to vinegar/water for a mold inhibitor--grapefruit juice. I have gone through two cycles with this method now, and I can tell you that it does work well, and I have had great production with no mold whatsoever. Plus, no nasty vinegar smell whatsoever.

In short, I simply bought a can of grapefruit juice concentrate, mixed per instructions on the can with very hot water, let cool to about 80 degrees F, and mixed with my dry media.

The other thing I changed was "proofing" my yeast, as suggested by GrassyPeak. This involves warming a cup of water to about 90 F, mixing in a teaspoon or so of sugar, adding 4 pinches of bakers yeast, stirring, and allowing it to sit for about 15 minutes. This causes the yeast to rapidly reproduce, and you will see the top of the water foam. I added this to my grapefruit juice before mixing with my dry media.

The media is obviously more active with yeast when done this way, as air pockets (CO2) constantly form from the high yeast activity, and my cultures smell like bread. Production has picked up, as well, but I don't know if that is due to the grapefruit juice or additional yeast, or both.

I imagine I could probably thin the grapefruit juice down to about 1/2 strength and still get the antifungal result, but I have not tried that yet.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you put the FF's in the media right away, or do you wait for awhile with all that CO2 in there?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

For a while I was proofing my yeast (because I thought it was bad) and had much better production than when I didn't. Now I'm simply letting the media stay warm and adding the yeast. As compaired to the way I used to do things (cold media ~40F), production has increased dramatically.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

dragonfrog said:


> Do you put the FF's in the media right away, or do you wait for awhile with all that CO2 in there?


My lids are the cloth vented type. I put the ff's in right away. The yeast continues to feed on the media, and will continue to make CO2, so waiting probably won't help anything. I haven't had much problem.

Mike, I used to mix my media with hot/warm water and add a pinch of yeast, but it seems that proofing the yeast and mixing it with the wet component really gets the yeast incorporated into the media and boosts production much more.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

What is the complete recipe are you using with the grapefruit juice?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Tripod said:


> What is the complete recipe are you using with the grapefruit juice?


Dry Portion
8 parts potato flakes
1 part powdered sugar
1 part brewer's yeast

Wet Portion
Grapefruit juice, 90 degrees
8 oz. H2O proofed baker's yeast

1/3 cup Dry Portion to 3/4 cup Wet Portion


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been waiting for someone to finally verify this. Bout time but good job Homer, at least you followed the light. Ive never tried it with potatoe flakes, but I'm sure the results would be close with what I use.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

stchupa said:


> I've been waiting for someone to finally verify this. Bout time but good job Homer, at least you followed the light.


 :?:


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Good stuff, that's all.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

stchupa said:


> Good stuff, that's all.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I made my first batch with grapfruit juice yesterday so we will see how it goes. I like the fact that my bug room now smells like grapfruit juice instead of sewer water.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

stchupa said:


> Good stuff, that's all.


Expect it to take a couple rounds to get the consistancey just right.
If you're good/patient you can make them perfect every time.
If it's just a little too dry, it will dry out quicker, if it's made too moist, it becomes a nasty mess.


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

Any more updates on this method, I am curious to see how it has worked out for others trying it.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I started 7 cultures on the 11th of September and they all but one died within three days. So It was not a success with me. I still can't figure out what could be wrong. The 7th culture is exploding with flies. One is even loaded with white mold.
Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Some of the cultures are now starting to have maggots. So I will be interested to see if they will produce after all.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve,

I started 4 cultures on Sept. 11th also (3 melano, 1 hydei). I substituted orange juice for the grapefruit. All of the cultures are doing well. I have been feeding from the melanos this past week and have started with the hydei as well. These cultures seem to be producing a bit more than others started at the same time using "commercial" dry mixes.

I've got several "power mix" cultures brewing as well and I am eager to see how these compare.

Steven


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I've cycled about 50 cultures using this method now, and haven't had a problem. It seems to produce well for me, and there is no vinegar smell. That's a bonus for me. If you're using very alkaline water, that may be neutralizing much of the acid, or if you are using "pink grapefruit juice" instead of 100% concentrate, that will make a difference.

At $.75 -$1.00 per can, it's cheap enough for most to try out, and has been pretty effective for me.

Homer


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Not positive what the problem was for me. My containers may have been contaminated (soap residue) or it may have been that I used the same media I always use and it has methylparabin (sp), mold inhibitor in it already and maybe that did not mix well with the grapefruit juice. I used a 1 gallon bottle of juice from consentrate, 100% natural, nothing added. It was not pink.

Homer, if it is not too much trouble, could you PM me with a step-by-step of how you do it, with the recipe. I would appreciate it. For some reason, FF are becoming a pain, and they never used to be.


----------

